# Making your own rods



## no name (Jan 12, 2009)

What is the best way to start making your own rods. Anylocal store has the supplies and can show me how?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ron at the Rod-n-reel depot is the man to talk to.458-0428 is his number. 10am-6pm.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

what city is that in? thanks



Andrew


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

located in Pensacola off of lillian hwy.


----------



## no name (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank You. When I sell my camper I plan getting into rod building.


----------

